# Going Seasonal Or Weekend Excursions



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm looking for advice from members.

We are trying to decide if we should go seasonal next year and leave the TT at one park, or if we should continue to do weekend excursions.

For me the seasonal deal seems a little pricey at 2650 per season (Apr 15 to Oct 15) but we do get cable and wireless internet at the lot. The advantage for me is the park we are looking at Hidden Ridge RV resort is very nice, clean and relaxing. I'm thinking things would be a lot less stressful if all we had to worry about is food and clothes, plus we could also stay there during the week.

On the flip side weekend excursions would probably be less on the pocket book and we could see a lot of different places, but the rush to get packed and go would still be there.

Wondering if anyone on here has done the seasonal thing and what they have thought of it.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

There's certainly nothing wrong with "nice, clean and relaxing". If you didn't go seasonal, would you store the Outback at your house, or do you have to do off-site storage? We store ours at the house, so weekend getaways are very easy.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

We have found areas of the state we enjoy visiting, and want to explore. I then stored the trailer in the area. We then go pull it out of storage, tow it to the local campgound of choice. This does not restrict us to one campground and what save on gas pays for the storage fee. I also find it easier to get out of the house on time when we are not overloading, I mean loading, the Outback. 
We take minimal food and do the grocery shopping when we get to the area. This has worked well for us.


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

This is an issue we have been struggling with for the past two years - especially now with the larger camper and gas costing what it does. We have our favorite campground that would be the place to do a seasonal site, but no sites have opened up so we've been fortunate to not have to make that decision yet. We still like going new places and exploring, so my argument for not becoming seasonal is that we won't ever go anywhere new or camp with our friends on group outings. We've even discussed getting a small pop-up (again) for those occasional side trips with friends or to new places.

As for rushing, the only things I ever load into the camper is clothes and food. I'd still have to do that with a seasonal site, but I'd have to do it in less time as we can't leave food in the car like I can in the camper. My camper is stored at home so I load things when I can in small snippets of time here and there. I never feel rushed - except when we get home, have to unload the dirty laundry, any food that would spoil and then still get the housework done. Again, it's still the same thing we would have to do with a seasonal site.

Ha! It appears I have not been much help in your decision! No wonder why we're still on the fence too!

Of course, you could always TRY a seasonal site for a year and if it doesn't work, you don't continue doing it.


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

We did the seasonal site this year near the Alabama gulf beach. We are reserved for next year right now. We usually camp with other friends but we were able to take off and go for the weekend (baseball season was during time frame) when they were not able to go. We tried it for a two month period( June& July) and was able to make 5 trips (two were 4-5 days) in two months. The con was that after they were able to go we were finishing our two weeks of the rental and we were not able to go to Florida with them on their trip. We enjoyed being able to takeoff for the weekend and the TT was alredy setup. We rotated a few shorts and tee shirts and towels and picked up what we needed for food as we went down. For myself, the beach is about the only place i would go during the summer so it was not a problem leaving it there. next year we are doing three months(May, Jue & July). The price breaks kick in after 5 months just like yours I'm sure, but We'll camp around in the spring and taigate during the fall along with hunting club through the winter.
i have storage at the house along with dumping capabilities so that works out well.

Recap: I think a seasonal is worth it if you can make it there frequently and enjoy the area (which looks great by the way).

A shorter time frame would be an option to see if you like it or not.

Hope this helped and whatever works best for your family is the key.


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

We did the seasonal site one year, always said we could still take short trips if we wanted. The season rate was (an impossible to believe) $800.00 with a beautiful view overlooking a large pond, gorgeous sunrises and sunsets. Alas we missed traveling and haven't regretted giving up the site.
Had we stayed there we probably wouldn't have met all of you nice outbackers.
Traveling suits us. I could have saved a small fortune on a TV had we stayed seasonal.
Good luck with your decision.

Greg


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I would think it's really what you want to do. The RV resort looks nice, especially if you can get a seasonal site on the water. So here is a question... Say you do try the seasonal site for the year, are you able to vacate it for a period of time (weekends or 1-2 weeks at a time)?? If so, I would think that would be the best of both worlds. A nice seasonal site to enjoy, and when the mood strikes to explore other places, hook up and go for a short period.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Like some others here, I have also considered looking into seasonal campsites. There are some that make very good offers for the summer.

We have the luxury of a full hookup next to our house. It enables me to work on the camper and keep it maintained. And we "backyard camp" several times a month in addition to weekend trips.

Thus taking a seasonal campsite does not fit what we do.

Dan


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

work is exercise...its good for you....and save money...and experience new adventures...good for you...saving money...also good...don't go seasonal.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It is definitely a personal preference & you have to do what is best for your situation. However for me, we just got our camper this year & I want to explore this beautiful country & Canada as much as I can; while continuing to meet more Outbackers Friends of course.









Good Luck w/ your decision,
Tami


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

We have a nice campground within 25 miles of our house that we are considering going seasonal at. This would allow us to come and go as we please and since it is so close it isn't a problem to go and hookup and leave to go somewhere else. We figure by doing this we will get more use out of our TT. We certainly would not go seasonal somewhere if it meant not being able to leave. It all depends if you can find a cg near you that would suit your needs.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

As much as it sounds nice to grab some food and clothes and head for the trailer I just don't thing is would work for me. We live in a valley that gets hot in the summer so the mountians are a great retreat or if it gets too hot the coast is our next place we love to go. When things cool down we camp close to home, in fact we camp all winter long and love it when it rains.

There are just to many places I love to camp to just stay in one place, but everyone has different needs and likes so who's to say what is right for you. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have discussed the seasonal site as well around here. Dale and I do want to try it out one summer just to try it. We haven't been to a campground resort though that has left us with the impression that we would like to go back there again. Once we find one, we may try it for a summer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The good thing about a seasonal is its already there and you can go when ever you want. The other good thing is its yours and you can hook up and leave for a week with the trailer and put it back when you get home.

There really is no reason to choose one or the other. You can do both.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We did not opt for seasonal. However, we keep our camper at home with a 30 Amp hookup, so keep the fridge on with condiments, the cupboards with non-pershible foods, and clothes in bags. The only thing left is the perishable food. That takes maybe 15-20 minutes. Thus when we go, all we need are the reservations.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We have pondered with the idea of an annual site for awhile now. We were looking a place located on a large lake 30 mile from our house. There is an annual fee of $2500.00.

After doing all the figuring from campground fees and fuel expenses for a year of camping it would be about the same but we would use the camper a lot more (I think). Plus we have a boat.

But I havenâ€™t pulled the trigger on it yet because Iâ€™m not sure I would like going to the same place all the time. This place doesnâ€™t allow overnighters so itâ€™s all or nothing.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Like some others here, I have also considered looking into seasonal campsites. There are some that make very good offers for the summer.
> 
> We have the luxury of a full hookup next to our house. It enables me to work on the camper and keep it maintained. And we "backyard camp" several times a month in addition to weekend trips.
> 
> ...


We also have a full hookup in our backyard and have camped out a lot this summer because the AC works better in the camper than in the house. My brothers both have campers at a campground about 35 miles away and they keep trying to get me to get a spot up there. It is only $56/month plus Electricity (~$15). The only thing is that we enjoy having the camper at home, we use it 2 or 3 weeks for Summer Bible Camp, have used it for visitors, and like the option of taking of a 1/2 on friday, hooking up and taking off. We will be looking at full timing in the future, so need to find a couple of places to live full time, one in the south and one in the north.

Our next door nieghbors also has a spot they keep their camper at. They are gone more than they are home and really enjoy having a get away.

Good luck in the decision,

Larry


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I for one will always travel from campground to campground 
I love seeing new places and the kids get to travel
Well Trevor it all boils down to how comfortable you ae towing the TT
If you are edge when towing then maybe a Seasonal is a wish choice
But only you can decide whats best for you and your family

Don


----------

